# A little humor



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

I thought this was funny.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

ound:


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Just saw this today!!!
He he...love it


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Very cute and funny thanks for sharing.ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL Thanks for sharing!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

*giggle* I stole this from a FB friend who stole from someone else.

_I was at WalMart buying a bag of Purina dog chow for my dog , in the check-out line when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog. Why else would I be buying dog chow, RIGHT ???

So on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting the Purina Diet again, and that I probably shouldn't, because I ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in intensive care, with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms. I told her that it was essentially a Perfect Diet and all you do is load your pockets with Purina Nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry. The food is nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in line was now enthralled with my story.)

Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care, because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no, I stepped off a curb to sniff a poodle's butt and a car hit me. I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard. Better watch what you ask me and be prepared for my answer. I have all the time in the world to think of crazy things to say...... now that you've read it I have to confess, I copied it from someone else.. share and make someone else smile today _


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

ound:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

That's cute. My Griffin eats everything too!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

@Pam. I too saw this on Facebook but I think you should give it it's own post. TOO funny!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

loved it.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

OMGosh!!! The wackiest video of a dog bath.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A friend of mine from MasterPeace posted this too. I sure wish Kodi loved his bath this much!!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Not only is the dog relaxing on his back in a tub, his face is underwater! He really likes his tummy rub.


----------

